# SS 05.11.16 - Haydn #92 "Oxford"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 92 in G major, H. 1/92 "Oxford" 

1. Adagio - Allegro spiritoso
2. Adagio cantabile
3. Menuetto: Allegretto
4. Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and this week we're back to Papa Haydn. I hope everyone will grab a recording and join in. Instead of my usual Dorati or Bernstein/NY recording I'll be listening to this one:









Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going with:
​
Anatal Dorati .


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Orchestra: Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
Conductor: Adam Fischer


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My pick: Orchestra of the 18th Century/Bruggen.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll go with *Hermann Scherchen* with the *Vienna State Opera Orchestra* from this set:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2016)

I have to choose this one.The recordings with Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra are also good but they started recording with these (london) symphonies and the sound is too reverberant.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall start this weekend with these 2 versions, firm favourites both
Will hopefully have time for another via Spotify
You just can't have too much Haydn


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a fine symphony, but has the bad luck of just missing (on the low side) of being included in Haydn's great London Symphony set, which begins with No. 93.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I just finished listening to the performance from Dorati's complete set. This one is similar to style and quality to his other late symphonies, but as hpowders noted, it does tend to be overshadowed by others of the same general time period. I have often wondered if Symphonies Nos. 88-92 would have become more popular if this group had been given some sort of name, like the Paris Symphonies that preceded them and the London Symphonies that came after.

I have always been amazed by the overall high quality of Haydn's symphonic output, especially considering how many symphonies he wrote. I find that I can pick one at random and at least find it well constructed, interesting, and enjoyable.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 92, w. Cleveland O./Szell (rec.1961).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I also went with Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## psfrankel (Nov 5, 2016)

*Haydn 92 Oxford*

I am also going with Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica:


----------



## psfrankel (Nov 5, 2016)

> I have often wondered if Symphonies Nos. 88-92 would have become more popular if this group had been given some sort of name, like the Paris Symphonies that preceded them and the London Symphonies that came after.


*The Chunnel Symphonies?*


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> *Haydn*: Symphony 92, w. Cleveland O./Szell (rec.1961).


I'll go with that later today.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I tried Szell this time, not bad, but I prefer Marriner:


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

psfrankel said:


> *The Chunnel Symphonies?*


That would associate them with delays and discord and the hectic modern age, and lay them open to ribbing by stand up comedians. Not appropriate! Certainly not conducive to popularity... Maybe "Oxford symphonies"? After all, no. 104 is called "London", so it would be following a tried and tested pattern to give the sequence the name of the last symphony.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

psfrankel said:


> I am also going with Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica:
> 
> View attachment 89990


Ditto for me too.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra
Jaap van Zweden (conductor)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice seeing different taste, each week.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I will join a bit late this SS.
An unusual choice.
Sergiu Celibidache
Münchner Philharmoniker
Rec 1993


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

My choice would be Szell from his Haydn Sony box .


----------



## CVM (Apr 2, 2012)

Two of my great favorites: Hans Rosbaud, Berlin Phil. (this is from monaural days, but beautifully remastered); and Hugh Wolff, Frankfurt Radio Orch. (and good luck finding it in the 'States, this photo is from Amazon.co.uk - but I got my copy, of a different pairing, from Berkshire Record Outlet)


----------



## CVM (Apr 2, 2012)

Replying to my own post: The Hugh Wolff disc shown above can be gotten either from Amazon UK (they'll ship to USA and it isn't too awfully costly), or from Berkshire (broinc.com). For the latter you need to establish an account, and it's best to find more than one item to order or the postage is exorbitant.

That said, I do have one cavil: Why Maestro Wolff chose to use such a prominent _continuo_ at this late date in Haydn is beyond me. Still a luscious reading, but could have been better....


----------

